# Samson



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gotta couple of decent pictures today


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Noble gentleman


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

NadDog24 said:


> Noble gentleman


Ha!When he's not acting like a dork


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Love Samson pics. We should have more of them.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Love Samson pics. We should have more of them.


Aww,thanksHe needs a better photographer though🧐


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

OMG I want to hug this dog! So much like a living teddy bear.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love his face, looks wise and kind. I'm trying to remember, was he a rescue?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> Love Samson pics. We should have more of them.


...she’s right, i never realized how handsome he is!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> Love his face, looks wise and kind. I'm trying to remember, was he a rescue?


No,he was from a breeder here in Michigan (now retired). Of the other two, one I literally rescued along side of the highway and the other DH acquired from the Iron Paws program at the Saginaw Dept. of Corrections.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> No,he was from a breeder here in Michigan (now retired). Of the other two, one I literally rescued along side of the highway and the other DH acquired from the Iron Paws program at the Saginaw Dept. of Corrections.


Thanks, I love the look of his eyes. Can't keep everybody's back stories straight.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Aww,thanksHe needs a better photographer though🧐


Ha! If you could see most of my dog pics! You are world class. 
I get mostly blurry, head turned, caught the tail as they bolted!


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Beautiful guy!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

He's so handsome 😍


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

What a great looking guy!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Very dignified!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww... how old is he?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Very dignified!


Uh hi


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Awwww... how old is he?


He's seven


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Samson is sooo handsome! I really like his lighter colouration, I have a real soft spot for the lighter GSD'S


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Samson and Misty just gnawing and chilling


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This memory popped up today. The giant hole they dug over the summer. Eventually it was deep enough for them both to fit down inside. The tree was planned to come down soon (emerald ash borer) so why not,lol.Samson with his teepee ears, 3 mths old.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Samson was a very big boy at 3 months!

Never realised Samson is so handsome and regal, only saw him belly up photo 

You really should share more photos of him and Misty.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I know. The first couple of years I take pictures because they change so much. Then it's "meh".Here's one from last fall.My son and granddaughter will be here next month so I'll have motivation to get some cute pictures of large dogs with a tiny girl.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a good boy! Sitting there watching the world go by.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Day one of granddaughter's visit.The dogs adore her.She's asking for sits and downs from Samson and loving on Misty.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Completely off the precious meter!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

One more with Xena


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Absolutelky no doubt about it, they are communicating on a deep level.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have a wonderful visit, heartwarming pictures.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable clan!!!! Good times!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Everybody is gone now so now it's too quiet. Almost, lol!Here's one from last night when Sammy was hooking the little human's legs and insisting that she not stop the belly rub.And morning cuddle with Xena (Xena snuck in to sleep with her).


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh my goodness! That is beyond precious! 💘


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This memory popped up today. Misty at one time was very particular about her food and would knock her bowl over and send her meal flying. So I put it on a piece of paper and spoiled her tantrum. Here she is pouting before she gave up and choked it down  Samson wasn't trying to steal it, just being supportive.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

don't yo u just love that age where they become gentlemen with little mustaches and a little gray!


----------

